# anyone heard of a Roska pocket watch?



## lorarob (Sep 24, 2019)

hi all, I have been given a swiss made pocket watch from my nan with the name Roska on the face. inside its engraved STAR 864992. Any ideas? can find no reference to Roska nor the star engraving? It is quite possibly a bit of old tat but it is a lovely old thing and I would love to know its origins if anyone can help? many thanks!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Star was an American watch case manufacturer, though if it just says Star and the number that may not be it. Can you post any pictures, front, back and ideally inside?


----------



## lorarob (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to me, pics through link if you can access.....



many thanks again!

couldn't get a good pic of writing on movement but says ROSKA non magnetic Swiss Made


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Haven't yet investigated the Roska brand or the movement, but the case may be by Dennison who had 3 grades of gold-filled cases, Sun, Moon and Star with wear guarantee lifetimes of 25, 20 and 10 years respectively. My old Cyma p.w. also has a Star rating.

Regards.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I have a match for the movement. Made by Beguelin & Cie SA (BTco), this example signed Ingersoll. More information if you scroll down the page here. https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/movements.php










I did find a couple of other Roska pocket watches on auction sites, but nothing that would help identify the name.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

I can certainly see Beguelin similarities, but unless I'm looking at the various images wrongly, in the above example I'm seeing the crown and ratchet wheels, the train bridge, the balance assembly and escapement cock all in different locations from those in the OP's watch. However, to paraphrase DB, vive la difference and I'm still drawing a blank on who made the Roska brand.

Cheers.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I also believe that the case is likely to be a Dennison product. The Dennison "Star" rating for rolled gold guaranteed the finish for 10 years, which matches the details stamped inside the caseback. There are no references to Roska on Mikrolisk and my examination online so far hasn't revealed any illustrations or references to Roska watches. You might be amused to know that the word, roska, is Finnish for trash or rubbish, and the use of the surname, Roska, is most frequent in Norway, leaving aside the USA.

Seriously though, the brand is a real mystery and worth further research.


----------



## lorarob (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone, that's great to know about the case and intriguing to see the movement still remains a bit of a mystery! I will keep trawling to see if I can get anywhere and if I find an answer before anyone else I will keep you posted!


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

You're most welcome.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

May I just say that it is always nice when a member thanks others for doing their best to research and answer his or her query.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Couldn't agree more.


----------

